# 2D-Array, dass das pascalsche Dreieck berechnet



## 1207 (24. Nov 2013)

Hallo,
ich solle eine Methode static int[][] pascalsTriangle( int _rows_) implementieren, die ein 2D-Array erzeugt und _rows_ Reihen des pascalschen Dreieck berechnet.

Nach wirklich viel Arbeit habe ich es endlich hinbekommen, aber mir gefällt die Ausgabe noch nicht wirklich, da alles in einer Zeile ausgegeben wird. Wie kann ich das ändern, das in der 1. Zeile nur die 1 steht, in der 2. Zeile dann 1 1, in der 3. 1 2 1, ..... ?

Also das hier ist meine Methode:

```
static int[][] pascalsTriangle(int rows) {
	
	     int [][] parr = new int [rows][rows];
	
	         for (int k = 0; k < rows; k++)
	        {
	             for (int i = 0; i <= k; i++){
		             if ( i == 0 || i == k) {
                 parr[k][i]	= 1;
				     }
					 
					 else {
					 parr[k][i] = parr[k - 1][i - 1] + parr[k - 1][i];
					 }
				 }
				 
	        }
	     return parr;
	     }
```

und die dazugehörige main-Methode:

```
public static void main(String[] args) {
          int[][] parr = pascalsTriangle( 4 );
		     for(int k=0; k < parr.length; k++){
			     for (int i=0; i <= k; i++){
				 System.out.print( parr[k][i] );
   				 }
			 }
      }
```

und meine Ausgabe dafür ist das: 1111211331
aber ich hätte es gerne so:
1
11
121
1331


----------



## rme (24. Nov 2013)

Hallo 

Du hast ja zwei Schleifen - eine (außen) geht durch die Zeilen und die innere über die Spalten. Du könntest als zweite Anweisung der äußeren Schleife (die erste Anweisung ist die innere Schleife) einen Zeilenumbruch einbauen:


```
System.out.println();
```


----------



## 1207 (24. Nov 2013)

Das war ja leichter als erwartet!


----------

